# Mexican Macaroni and Cheese ...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Sep 24, 2002)

Mexican Macaroni and Cheese 

Red bell pepper, ripe olives and canned chopped chilies lend a Southwest flair to this traditional family favorite. 

Total: 20 min 
Prep: 5 min 
Cook: 15 min 

Makes 4 servings 

2 cups uncooked radiatore (nugget) pasta (6 ounces) 
1/4 cup sliced ripe olives 
1/2 cup fat-free (skim) milk or fat-free half-and-half 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 small red bell pepper, chopped (1/2 cup) 
1 can (4 ounces) chopped green chilies, drained 
4 slices fat-free process American cheese (2 ounces) 

1. Cook and drain pasta as directed on package. 

2. Stir remaining ingredients into pasta. Cook over low heat about 5 minutes, stirring occasionally, until cheese is melted and sauce is hot. 

1 Serving: Calories 285 (Calories from Fat 20); Fat 2g (Saturated 1g); Cholesterol 0mg; Sodium 870mg; Potassium 290mg; Carbohydrate 57g (Dietary Fiber 3g); Protein 13g ++++ Diet Exchanges: 3 Starch; 2 Vegetable


----------

